# Auger Squealing



## Hoot23 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't get my auger to stop squealing when it's feeding. Only does it at the end of each cycle. I vacuumed out the fines box, which I do every cleaning. Shut it down and scraped and  cleaned burn pot and the tip of the auger. Turned the heat up to try and burn off the creosote also. I just tore down and cleaned the whole stove last week and it worked great for about 2 days and started squealing agin. I'm burning Spruce Pointes right now and there are  a lot of fines in every bag. Stove did not do this at all with previous two tons I've burned.(Lg and Northern).

I just finished cleaning the fines box, which was full after a week and scraped the pot. The only thing I did not do today is clean hopper and slide plate. Could that be the problem? I didn't do it because its full.


----------



## mikkeeh (Feb 5, 2013)

Same system on my P43. Went thru the same steps.  Wife went to fill it up....squeak gone!  I asked he what she had done.  She said she put about a tsp of vegetable oil in the almost empty hopper before filling...... I dunno....but it hasnt squeaked since.....about 40 bags.


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 5, 2013)

That doesn't clog it up? I'll try it tonight when it's almost empty.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2013)

pull out the slide plate and see if there stuff up under it....I would not recommend any kind of "liquid" lubricant.


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 5, 2013)

That plate easy to get out


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 5, 2013)

thorough cleaning, most likely


----------



## john193 (Feb 5, 2013)

Powdered graphite? Applied some to the squeaky auto clean on my stove, squeak gone! And it is a dry lubricant, you don't want to use a liquid lubricant in a stove.


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> thorough cleaning, most likely



Just cleaned last week. Did everything except take the slide plate out. Emptied the hopper and ran on test mode to get all the pellets outta the tube. Ran my fingers in the auger and loosened up the fines and vacuumed everything.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> Just cleaned last week. Did everything except take the slide plate out. Emptied the hopper and ran on test mode to get all the pellets outta the tube. Ran my fingers in the auger and loosened up the fines and vacuumed everything.


 

so, if you didnt pull the slide plate, you didnt do a through cleaning. Did you clean the fines container? Did you clean the fan impellers (combustion AND distribution)?


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 5, 2013)

i just sprayed penetrating oil sparingly on the slide gate from the rear of the stove on each side and no more squeaks. it has been a couple months now and all is silent. haven't yet seen any build up of residue


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> so, if you didnt pull the slide plate, you didnt do a through cleaning. Did you clean the fines container? Did you clean the fan impellers (combustion AND distribution)?



Cleaned fines area and all fans.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 5, 2013)

then, I'd pull the auger and clean the opening and the flights.  there's a pretty recent thread here where a guy did a blow-by-blow description of what he did to alleviate the "squeek"......search feature?


----------



## Jackie wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

my harman p61 pellet stove is grinding. my hubby sprayed wd40 on the moter a few days, the grinding noise went away but today is back. The moter sounded like it almost stopped, so I shut the stove off as I was worried if it was dangerous for moter to stop while stove was in on mode? anybody know, what it could be?


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2013)

Jackie wallace said:


> my harman p61 pellet stove is grinding. my hubby sprayed wd40 on the moter a few days, the grinding noise went away but today is back. The moter sounded like it almost stopped, so I shut the stove off as I was worried if it was dangerous for moter to stop while stove was in on mode? anybody know, what it could be?


check your fines box...


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 5, 2013)

remove the rear cover and use Teflon lube on the main auger bearing.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 5, 2013)

squealing .....   Do you hear banjos too????


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Feb 5, 2013)

See my signature for what I did... Good luck!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 5, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> squealing .....   Do you hear banjos too????


Paddle faster


----------



## jimmieguns (Feb 6, 2013)

mikkeeh said:


> Same system on my P43. Went thru the same steps. Wife went to fill it up....squeak gone! I asked he what she had done. She said she put about a tsp of vegetable oil in the almost empty hopper before filling...... I dunno....but it hasnt squeaked since.....about 40 bags.


 
Is this REALLY safe to do?  just asking--newbie here to pellet stoves.......how often you do this? any problems since you posted adding veggie oil? thanks my friend


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 6, 2013)

jimmieguns said:


> Is this REALLY safe to do? just asking--newbie here to pellet stoves.......how often you do this? any problems since you posted adding veggie oil? thanks my friend


 
Check your owners manual.

Eric


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Did everything thatcwas suggested in this thread, except the vegetable oil in the hopper. The squeal is coming from the motor that is mounted on the auger. Dealer is coming out today to replace it. Thanks for the help. I'll get back after the repair.


----------



## mikkeeh (Feb 6, 2013)

> Is this REALLY safe to do? just asking--newbie here to pellet stoves.......how often you do this? any problems since you posted adding veggie oil? thanks my friend


Dont really see a safety issue.  The little amount of oil is immediately absorbed by the pellets.  Havent had a problem since.  What it DID tell me is the noise  had has nothing to do with the bearings, as the oil only would have contacted the slide plate and auger/tube. Not recommending it for anyone else.  Just sayin....it worked for me.


----------



## mepellet (Feb 6, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> Did everything thatcwas suggested in this thread, except the vegetable oil in the hopper. The squeal is coming from the motor that is mounted on the auger. Dealer is coming out today to replace it. Thanks for the help. I'll get back after the repair.


Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 6, 2013)

Let us know what happens but my $5 is on the auger bearing.


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Auger bearing it was. Swapped it out with a new one and the stove is up  and running. Thx to D&J for same day service.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 6, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> Auger bearing it was. Swapped it out with a new one and the stove is up and running. Thx to D&J for same day service.


 
Damn


----------



## mepellet (Feb 6, 2013)

Glad to hear it went smoothly.


----------

